# Is there a plow designed to fit the Hummer H2 ?



## CDSILKS (Oct 6, 2006)

I am looking for a plow made to fit the Hummer H2. It will be used for personal and light commercial snow removal. Thanks for any info, Corey


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I think there is a guy around me that has a Western on his Hummer H2, but I am not sure what model. If I see him, I'll ask for you.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I have seen a fisher website( i think out of NY) in the past that had fisher plows on both the H1 AND H2


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Here's the link to the dealer in Albany NY that does Fisher mounts for hummers. http://www.arrowheadequipment.com/hummer.htm

Good luck and when you get a plow mounted up make sure you post pics for us!:waving:


----------



## Dakota2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

I believe Blizzard has applications for HUMMER also


----------



## ADK (Sep 9, 2006)

You can't go wrong witht eh arrowhead equipment guys. The people there are the ones who designed the original plow for the Hummer. took a few years but the army guys liked what they saw and bought a bunch.........Good luck....Ask for Bill Hughs


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

just curious why anyone would put a plow on a 50,000 dollar luxary car. your just going to tear it up


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

karl klein said:


> just curious why anyone would put a plow on a 50,000 dollar luxary car. your just going to tear it up


1. Because his neighbor plows with a 1/2 ton!!! 
2. Because he can afford a 50,000 dollar luxury car.payup 
3. Whats the big deal! He is only destroying a H2... 
4. Ego..wesport


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Chevy hypes it as a Macho Machine, So OK there's no excess axle capacity, and the tow rating is reduced from the chevy frame it's built on, but still you look so manly driving around in your military knock off luxury station wagon with attitude.
I had a customer tell me she "felt safe" when her husband slid off the road into a tree in their H2.


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

im sure the company that sold me my plow for my lexus makes one lol


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

it would be an easy way to retain employees.. each one would get to drive around in a hummer!! dude seriously if you can afford that nice of a personal car go out and find yourself a mid 1990's chevy with a plow on it already. spend $5k and park your h2


----------



## rush (Oct 5, 2006)

hmm... 
speaking of hummers...


How many authorized Hummer mechanics does it take to change a light bulb?

five!

One to come up with a good reason why it will take more than a week to install.

One that will try to convince you that this will be a complicated procedure and will cost a small fortune to perform.

One to hide the GM light bulbs so it really looks like it will be a special order item.

One to pretend like Its back-ordered so they couldn't obtain the parts.

One to arrange for storage of your Hummer until they get around to installing the bulb that never comes in


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I never thought I would say this, but that Fisher at least LOOKS cool on the Hummer.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

karl klein said:


> just curious why anyone would put a plow on a 50,000 dollar luxary car. your just going to tear it up


Have you seen the prices of high end crew cab pickups lately?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It is hard to find a fully loaded truck for around $50,000 especially a diesel one, so it is not too much different with a Hummer.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

First Time Out said:


> It is hard to find a fully loaded truck for around $50,000 especially a diesel one, so it is not too much different with a Hummer.


Exactly. an H2 costs about the same as a diesel quad cab dually.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

crazymike said:


> Exactly. an H2 costs about the same as a diesel quad cab dually.


This is just me... But I would not plow with a new$50K truck any way....
Let her age a little lol!!
As most of thees $50K trucks never do more that tow the 5th wheel now and then, their called RIGS not work trucks.. :waving:

A h2 is rated at what GVW? 
in the door jam...


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

there is a difference between a work horse dually and a escalade and a lincoln navigator or in this situation an h2 those are luxury trucks like a denaly


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

if an h2 is what u got go make some money but it will have less resale i would imagine than a pickup with a plow payup


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

you can put a blizzard on there i think....dont hold me to it i think i saw one around here with one


----------

